# Gravel Driveway Base



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

atw58 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The paving company has removed the ashphalt on the driveway and will be installing interlocking pavers. The contractor says since the driveway has been there for 25 years, it is alraedy compacted and better to leave the dirt and gravel base undisturbed rather than dig it up to put in new gravel.
> 
> ...


Personally, I would not dig up the existing base, but I would put new gravel/dirt on top of existing.


----------



## atw58 (Feb 8, 2008)

Having a closer look, it is more like a sand/gravel mixture rather than dirt/gravel. Should I be worried about keeping this as the base.


Thanks,
Art


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

With your revised description you should be OK with the stable, well established base.

Make sure it it graded to parallel the finished grade for the paver surface. Contour the base for drainage and compact any minor filled areas.

Make sure the contractor uses the required 1" sand setting bed (uncompacted) that also is screeded to the parallel the final grade, just as the base is so you have a uniform, uncompacted 1" sand setting bed.

Your contractor will the lay the pavers tight, install edge restraints, spread some fine surface sand and then vubrate. The vibration will even out the finished surface and draw sand into the joints for an interlock that gives more strength.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I am wondering how it is that by the removal of the asphalt he/(your contractor) didn't disturb the base? With that being said, I would insist he lay down the recommended 10" to 12" required ( or do a build up to 10" to 12") and compact it down. New is new no matter how you slice it. Good Luck to You..........:thumbsup:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I am wondering how it is that by the removal of the asphalt he/(your contractor) didn't disturb the base?


Maybe he's that good!

I would break it up, take a bobcat, bucket level, and scoop it up.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

downunder said:


> Maybe he's that good!
> 
> I would break it up, take a bobcat, bucket level, and scoop it up.


Has not seen that good in years...........:laughing:

But your right, New is New!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

One way to test the job, is to have a super heavy vehicle to part on your driveway for a few minutes then pull out... see if any track left behind... I heard people's driveway got that after a big truck parked over... although it would be a sad story to see... if you are going to do that exercise, make sure you do it before issuing the check...


----------

